# I got a new kitten and my cat hates me!



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

Okay, so I was ambivalent about getting a second cat for like a year and finally, I got another one yesterday. I thought about pros and cons and my biggest con was that my little "princess" wouldn't like it. I spoil my current cat so much that I was more worried about how she would take it than I was about me (I am fine with the idea). But now my cat won't even look at me, and is cyring all of the time. I don't know what to do. I feel awful taking the kitten back, but I love my current cat so much. Granted it has been about a day, but still... did I make the right decision??


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I would give it a little time. My oldest cat Zoee is my princess too. I have been nervous with each cat I added to the family and then the dog. She has adapted fine. She is still the princess, follows me everywhere and sleeps with me every night. She rules the roost and all the other animals know it :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new kitten!

It sounds to me like your current kitty is reacting the way most cats do when their owner brings home a new cat. Its only been a day, and she will need more time to adjust. The process of fully introducing a new cat will sometimes take several weeks or more.
I have confidence that if you take things slow and do it right, you cats will be friends in no time.

Check out this article for tips on introducing a new cat:
Introducing a New Cat to Your Other Pets

Good luck!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

It just takes a little bit of time. She may be mad, but if you continue to give her the same attention and affection then she will get over it. 

Chloe did get over her jealousy after about 2 days.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Even our three girls, who are related, have snits where they dislike each other. You need to give it a few weeks to get a real idea of what's going to happen.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Mischka was that way so mad at me for getting Linx and taking away her Thai,(RIP sweet boy) but since Sundance came home she is back to her old self. The third was the charm! Patience & love and it will work out.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I agree with the other posts. Give it more time. Research the links on introducing cats. There are many posted throughout the forum, and timskitties has posted some that are exceptional. You can also just "google" 'introduce cat' as well.

It is normal for an existing cat to be upset when a newcomer is brought in. Don't take it personally. She will get used to the kitten, and it is possible that they will form a tight bond over time and enjoy each other. 

Just make sure you give your 1st kitty lots of love and affection, and maybe slip her an extra treat or two from time-to-time. It takes patience and a bit of effort (not to mention emotion) when you add a family member. We have added cats to our household, and were always met with some hostility toward us or the new kitty or just a "cold shoulder". It will get better as she gets used to the new baby. 

Something you can try: (I haven't done it myself) is to rub the kitten with a dry and clean towel then rub it on the established kitty and back again on the new kitty. I may not clearly understand this, but have read that when the "smell" of one cat is put on the other cat, it will make them less likely to reject each other. Please verify this with another member who knows more about it, or who has done it, ideally. I just scanned it in one of the threads here. They also suggested putting a drop of vanilla on the shoulder or back - near the tail - on each cat so that they have a smell that is "the same". This is also something I scanned over, so check it out.

Don't give up on your kitten and take it back just yet. Give it some more time and don't worry too much about your first kitty. She will get used to things being a bit different. 

My cats all get along now. Unfortunately, it was a bit different with my non-feline pets (aka kids). I had my second child when my first was almost 4 years old. My first decided pretty quickly that we should take the second one back to the hospital (since that is where it came from in her mind) because she didn't like it. :? Now, they are 18 and 14...and my 18 y.o. STILL thinks I should have taken her sister back. :roll:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

As everyone else said give it more time. One day is not enough. It can take weeks and you need to introduce them slowly and give them time. take it at the cats pace and don't expect too much too soon. yes there will be hissing and growling maybe the odd fight but if you take it one step at a time it should be fine. Make sure you keep your kitten in a seperate room and all early meetings are supervised.

Sx


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Like everyone has said, give it a little time. I am sure your current cat is a little confused and jealous, but they usually adjust.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, give it time. Hopefully she'll finally exept the kitten. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Try putting a drop of vanilla on the back of each one's neck. That gives tham the same scent, which, as Brynn suggested, is very important. Then give them some time. Good luck!


----------



## the_furrbalz (Jul 24, 2005)

as all the others said, give it time. My sisters cat, Casmo wasn't to happy about me getting Eeyore iether. She just kept egnoring me my sister and Eeyore, and any other family members but after a couple of days she was fine again ... Good luck with your new kitty !

...x the_furrbal x...


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks you all so much. They are getting along better (or just tolerant). My cat has been SO mean though, just keeps swatting at her and hissing, but they have been playing a bit. You all have been helpful.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

My boys hated their three "step children" so much I was afraid of them attacking and killing the little babies. I was very paranoid back then. Ii separated them for about two weeks.

They love the babies now, and they can't live without the little ones...You can see pics of them playing with the little ones on the thread about black cats.

It will end up well, I promise...


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

garfield said:


> Thanks you all so much. They are getting along better (or just tolerant). My cat has been SO mean though, just keeps swatting at her and hissing, but they have been playing a bit. You all have been helpful.


A further word of encouragement... a friend of mine got a kitten about a month ago, and already had a cat who was a few years old. For more than a week, the older cat cried and hissed and tried to attack this little interloper. Today, she sent me a picture of the two cuddled together, sleeping peacefully. They're almost inseparable. There is hope!


----------

